# Manly/Gender Neutral



## H Diamond Farms

If you could only carry one scent that appealed to men or was gender neutral, what would it be? I know.. tough question, lol.


----------



## todog

bay rum is the only manly scent i do, but then i do beer soaps also.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Yes, tough question. I do a few gender neutral soaps and a couple of masculine ones. However, some men really like the Rosemary & Lavender. Go figure.


----------



## smithurmonds

I make a cedar blend that guys seem to really like. And this is two, but I also do a turmeric blend that gets good feedback from guys and gals.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas

I made a neutral one that was orange, rosemary, and pine. I called it "Orange Grove" and tested it on my husband first. It was a hit. dance:


----------



## jdranch

Bay Rum is nice


----------



## todog

would you consider egyptian musk as a manly scent? i just got it and haven't even made it yet but was thinking it could be manly or at least gender neutral.


----------



## Faye Farms

I don't sell to many guys but the regulars I do have really like Clove scented soap. I also make Blue Sugar which is supposed to be masculine but the women go for that more than any men do.


----------



## swgoats

I think of Sandlewood as manly, although I enjoy it myself.


----------



## H Diamond Farms

I thought about trying this: http://www.brambleberry.com/Spellbound-Woods-Cybilla-Fragrance-Oil-P3403.aspx Has anyone else soaped it?


----------



## Greylady

I have men that like the Sex On The Beach scented soaps and some who like Pink Sugar. So it is in how it smells to that particular person. Some scents smell wonderful to some while others it smells awful.


----------



## MF-Alpines

Greylady said:


> I have men that like the Sex On The Beach scented soaps and some who like Pink Sugar. So it is in how it smells to that particular person. Some scents smell wonderful to some while others it smells awful.


Agreed!


----------



## Angelknitter12

The men that buy the most quantity from me actually go for OMH, which is a very mutual advent and one I won't give up. 

Asfar as true mend scent, lightening rod is mine. It is amazing.


----------



## LynninTX

I think Spearmint Eucalyptus EO is my best selling gender neutral... I have guys though who buy just about every scent. LOL It really surprised me to have so many male customers. I'd say 40% of my soap customers are male. 

Other more gender neutrals they seem to like - 
Thieves
Dragon's Blood
Egyptian Dragon
Sandalwood
Tea Tree Oil
Margarita

I have one guy totally sold out on Bergamot & Tarragon.

I carry 3 soaps specifically for guys... Cracklin Birch by far is the best seller of these... followed by Tobacco Caramel... the FO's are from Nature's Garden I call them different names. 

But I also have guys who love BRV and Honeysuckle Jasmine... whatever.... LOL


----------



## H Diamond Farms

Thank you all for the wonderful responses! Very helpful!


----------



## Greylady

I made some lip balm "Bubblegum" scented/flavor. The guys liked those too. :biggrin


----------



## a4patch

Euclaptus mint with a toudh of bay rum.

or 

Ocean


----------



## [email protected]

I do Green Irish Tweed and Barbershop 1920's in shaving soaps. The Green Irish Tweed sells better in lotion and Barbershop sells better in soap.
My DH's favorite is OMH.
I just soaped Sandalwood, so will see how that goes with men.
Other populars with men are Dragon's Blood, Leather, Black Vanilla, Pina Colada (coconut). The only EO scent they seem to like is a Cedar/Clove/Grapefruit blend that I do. Don't think I've ever sold a Lemongrass/Spearmint/Eucalyptus bar to a guy.
The #1 best seller to men for me?-- Unscented!! Plain soap or castile or Non-Scents (odor remover) or unscented baby soap or whatever...as long as it just smells like SOAP! LOL


----------



## hsmomof4

Angelknitter12 said:


> The men that buy the most quantity from me actually go for OMH, which is a very mutual advent and one I won't give up.
> 
> Asfar as true mend scent, lightening rod is mine. It is amazing.


Did you get attacked by the Autocorrect Monster?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

I just had my mens scent duped. If anything the new one is better than the old one. I have 2 pounds of the old one (not old as in months old  if anyone wants to try it, I will privately tell you the scent name it is from a popular scent company so you can repurchase it. $12 a pound plus actual shipping, $6 for regional boxes if you are local.

But yes I sell equally my mens line and OMH, Sandalwood, Mint Julep and Eucalyptus to men.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com

Both pounds sold...


----------



## Angelknitter12

Stacey, story of my life. I need to learn to look before I hit send.


----------



## Aja-Sammati

Sandalwood-Vanilla for FO and Mint for EO. Lots of guys love the Honey fragrance though, and buy 3 or 4 bars at a time  Who knows!


----------

